# Shimano SLTX50-LN Friction Shifter



## Angelfishsolo (6 Jun 2011)

I have one going for the cost of PnP. It is missing the bolt that holds it onto the bars but is otherwise in perfect condition. Looks like this


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2011)

Gosh and darn, guess what I bought at the weekend...just typical


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Jun 2011)

MacB said:


> Gosh and darn, guess what I bought at the weekend...just typical


----------



## rodgy-dodge (15 Jun 2011)

Is this still up for grabs?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

It is yes.


rodgy-dodge said:


> Is this still up for grabs?


----------



## rodgy-dodge (17 Jun 2011)

I've PM'd you


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

Item Posted 


rodgy-dodge said:


> I've PM'd you


----------

